# Homeless guy I would give a $20 to.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This is awesome!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hahahaha









well, if you're going to beg for money, you might as well show some originality


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

damn ninjas


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I once saw a homless guy that had a sign that said "Need Money for 6 Pack"

At least he was being honest.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah Ive seen one that said:

"Need money for drugs, beer, and hookers. Hey, at least im being honest"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the worst are the rich people that act homeless, there sign should say i need money to pay for my porshe.. uugghhh people make me sick, i cant belive that people make thousnads a year sitting on the side walk in manhatten for few hours then jumping on a train to the park and ride and driving there benz back to there million dollar homes..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> the worst are the rich people that act homeless, there sign should say i need money to pay for my porshe.. uugghhh people make me sick, i cant belive that people make thousnads a year sitting on the side walk in manhatten for few hours then jumping on a train to the park and ride and driving there benz back to there million dollar homes..
> [snapback]807859[/snapback]​


Is that a joke, or do people actually do that?


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

yea i would hes pretty kool


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Is that a joke, or do people actually do that?
> [snapback]807865[/snapback]​


I would hope that was sarcasm


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

in new york i saw a guy with a sign

"need money for drugs ho's and drinks....hey at least im not bullshitting u"

he was listening to like the j ackson five and was dancing and singing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Is that a joke, or do people actually do that?
> [snapback]807865[/snapback]​


yeah people who have regular jobs and nice homes actually dirty them selves up and go slum around subway stations and streets in manhatten and grub money like the homeless, not lots and lots of people but it happens. one of the local new york news stations did a thing on it like four or five years ago, this one guy was collect something like 40 - 50k a year and he was already loaded, people are f--ked up greedy lazy bitchs..

they also had others who were well off and going around to construction sites and stealing copper, and people who where getting free construction work done through some luphole in gettting charity constuction done nd these are houses that really dont need any work compaired to people who roofs are leaking and need insulation and windows and thee people are getting fancy molding and stuff for free..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres an example of someone seeing a similar story in there area..

"many years ago in Phoenix, a local television news station got a tip about a "Will work for food" type guy who daily frequented a busy intersection with his cardboard sign. They watched him for several days. At the end of the day he always walked away from the intersection into a residential area. The TV crew finally caught him getting into his Land Rover which was parked several blocks away and driving to his home in an affluent part of the city"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

actually the copper stealing thing that was huge back when copper was expensive you can go get a sh*t load of money from that.. and also some of them was the actual construction workers themselves stealing the copper from their own company/.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> actually the copper stealing thing that was huge back when copper was expensive you can go get a sh*t load of money from that.. and also some of them was the actual construction workers themselves stealing the copper from their own company/.
> [snapback]807905[/snapback]​


that would be kind of weird thing to go to a job site and find that all of your previouse days pipe fitting work was ripped out of the walls, and being like WTF meanwhile the scumbag next to you whos doing the same work but driving a nicer car and living in a better place is the jerk off that comes back to the site at night and profit from stealing from his own job and now hes gotta act like "hmm thats odd i wonder what happened. o well lets do it over again" i would be soo pissed off..


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Is that a joke, or do people actually do that?
> [snapback]807865[/snapback]​


Yep saw that years ago on a special (60 minutes?) I don't remeber. But yeah standing in a certain part new york city you can get thousands in a single day. These guys live comfortably off that.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I used to work construction, and some of the guys I worked with knew what rooms we locked and what rooms we didn't lock when building apartments. They would go back and steal the expensive machinery that they were supposed to put in locked rooms. Bring a few buddies. Seel it for cash, get drunk/high. Come to work the next day like nothing happened.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn, Some crazy people out there...
When i was in Toronto this summer i saw a guy on the street with a sign saying "Need money for Crack, Heroin and midget porn" i really wanted to find a porno with midgets to buy for him...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well I hate this one guy who stand by the damn mall every day for the past year and a half! He claims he is a veteran, yet looks to be 25, and I asked him what war, and he muttered "uhhh gulf war". Damn guy is there 24/7


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice pic hahah damn ninja,,s


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam ninja's


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Still i feel bad for the one's that are outside right now in this weather...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahahh, that's a kickass sign. i'd definitely give him money.

there are only a couple ways to get money out of me as a homeless person:

1. make me laugh...tell me a joke or something.
2. work [wipe my windows, open my door, etc]
3. look seriously handicapped [missing legs, no arms]


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

We have a rapping bum here. He'll rap freestyle for some coin.

The purpose of ninjas is to flip out and kill people.


----------



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

i went to paris once and there were beggars outside of all the attractions. there would be a line of several thousand tourists waiting in line to go inside the notre dame and like one in ten people would give a guy a few franks. they must have been making some serious cash.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

The Subway beggars easily made coin from us tourists in Paris. Spnt all of it on cheap wine and facial piercings.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> The purpose of ninjas is to flip out and kill people.
> [snapback]808483[/snapback]​


good real ultimate power reference


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

this is what your talking about, right xenon?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i swear to god i saw that guy


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I would give him 25$


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats great!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

when is aw him he was wearing a hat and had a walkman with a jackson 5 tape...this guy could sing...i saw a famous homeles person!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll make a sign that says : need bigger tank FOR my fish or him will become HOMELESS:.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

id hook him up just for the originality in the sign he got


----------

